# Basics and Premiums???



## PrincessTina (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello,

I'm new to the t shirt business and I was wondering what exactly does Basics and Premiums mean? what are they? Also I noticed that Printmojo fullfillment service allows you order a min of 24 peices- are their any fullfillments companies that allow you to order less or are more reasonable in pricing? I've been searching the websites but I don't undertand alot of what they were saying. Also what fullfillment companies don't pay you commission? Is the commission you earn pretty reasonable? 

Martina


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Your best bet here might be to look at the faq and help of each site in detail. They're all a little bit different... some are done with heat transfer such as cafepress, where you can do 1 at a time. PrintMojo uses higher quality screen printing, which means you need to do several at once and pay for that stock up front.


----------



## foxvox (Mar 30, 2005)

Cafepress has two different kinds of shops you can open - basic shops and premium shops - so that's where those terms are coming from.  Basics are free, and you can only put one of each product they offer in it (70+ products), although you can open as many basic shops as you want, and there are third party scripts to host them yourself if you want.

Here's one of our hosted shops that's made up of a ton of basic shops:
http://www.poweredbytshirts.com

Premium shops are $6.95 a month, but you can put as many of each product in them as you want, and organize them and customize them to a certain extent, etc.

For more info, stop by cafepress.com and sign up for a free account and poke around a bit. Lots of good ideas and possibilities there.


Kristen


----------

